# Bugsy's Cigars, Leland NC Golf Tournament



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

LELAND, N.C. - Bugsy's Cigars is organizing a golf tournament to benefit the Leland Police Association (LPA) and the Leland Volunteer Fire/Rescue Department. The tournament, which will be held on Tuesday, July 22 at Magnolia Greens Golf Plantation in Leland, will feature raffle prizes, contests and an awards dinner catered by Antonio's Pizza and Pasta.

More Info


----------

